# the plants denis keeps eating...



## DenisHopper (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## DenisHopper (Aug 6, 2010)

soo...these are the flowers and leaves that denis is always eating in our patio...are they safe for him to eat? i have no idea what they're called...so can u guys tell me what u think? thanks:]


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Aug 7, 2010)

I believe it is a Bougainvillea :
http://www.guide-to-houseplants.com/bougainvillea-plant.html

Bougainvillea has not made any major toxicity lists for cats, rabbits or dogs: it isn't mentioned at the 3Bunnies site either.

This site says it is non toxic, as does this site. Supposedly it is also an effective rabbit deterrant - here, , but I think that might be a more structural association (?).

If Denis has been eating it without ill effect, then I guess the advice would be to just keep an eye on him.


----------



## DenisHopper (Aug 7, 2010)

should i stop him from eating them? or is it okay for him to eat it?


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Aug 7, 2010)

I can't tell you either way, conclusively. However, it isn't toxic to dogs, cats or humans so far, so I would be inclined to think that it won't harm him.

How long has Denis been eating it? Any ill effects?


----------



## Pipp (Aug 7, 2010)

They seem to know what they can eat and what they can't, as long as you're not feeding it to him in a situation where he doesn't really have a choice. Maybe throw some cat grass trays out there as well. And I'd really make sure it hasn't been treated with pesticides. 


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## missyscove (Aug 7, 2010)

The flowers look like Bougainvillea to me too.
The tree looks like maybe a ficus? It looks like some ficus trees may be poisonous but others aren't.


----------



## DenisHopper (Aug 7, 2010)

oh, okay. well, he's been eating them since we started putting him outside to exercise in our patio, which is about...hmm...maybe like, 3-4 months or so? and no, there hasn't been any ill effects. so i guess the flowers are ok, but the tree might be poisonous? :OOOOOO
i'll try searching it up.


----------



## DenisHopper (Aug 7, 2010)

well, i'll try to make sure he doesn't eat any...


----------

